# Dream gun?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What is your dream gun? I am not talking about some Class 3 gun you will never have a chance at buying (if that were the case, I'd want a P90).

I am referring to a gun that you COULD buy, if you just had the funds for it. What would it be?

I really like the Bilenium, but that's an aweful lot of money to spend on a Beretta. And, if I had one, I would never shoot it.

Right now, though, I really want a Nighthawk 1911 - about a $2200 pistol.

What do you really want?


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Every gun I buy is my Dream Gun. Till the next time I walk into the gun store. :-D


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

michael t said:


> Every gun I buy is my Dream Gun. Till the next time I walk into the gun store. :-D


So, so true.

I guess I'd narrow it down to a few...

Sig X-Five Competition
Springfield 1911 MC Operator
Smith & Wesson 1911 w/ Crimson Trace grip

Any one of the bunch would qualify.

There are a few guns that I do want, and may land one or two this year... XD-45 ACP, Elite 1A or HK P2000. They're all within reach price-wise.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If the MC Operator would have had a magwell and maybe checkering, I probably would have bought it instead of my TRP.

While it isn't expensive, I like the look of the stainless GI, but I want the lowered ejection port and the better sights of the mil spec. I wish they made a mil spec w/ the straight horizontal slide serations. Oh well...


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

Totally agree on the GI ejection port. With its price it is such an obtainable piece, but I have my reservations due to the ejection port. You make another good point about the TRP... and I don't believe it's that much more than the MC Operator. Very nice gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I was reading the stats again, comparing the GI and Mil Spec - looks like the Mil Spec also has a throated barrel and polished feedramp. There is a stainless GI at the local shop that I really like the look of. But, I don't wanna chance it - I'd also have to replace the sight almost immediately.

If I don't get an extra pt time job I'm trying for to save money for a Nighthawk 1911, I will decide if I want to buy a Mil Spec, or save up til the end of the year and buy a Kimber Warrior or Springer Military Operator.


----------



## TX Lightyear (Jan 29, 2006)

If I could afford it, I would have a custom Kimber in .45.


----------



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

I would get a Sig P210 9MM. The high polish commercial model is only 2K or so. :-D


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been jonsing to get a Kimber Tactical Custom II lately. Ultimate dream gun though would be to pick up a BAR M1. I love those old rifles and I WILL own one eventually :-D


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Unless you reload the ejection port isn't a big deal. My 41 GI doesn't have a lowered port and it works just fine The lowering of the port came about on gaming pistols and now world thinks must have. Like the ugly surf board sticking out the back of the new pistols. Or all these fancey sights. trick triggers tighting up every thing .
Leave the pistol as designed by Browning and It works and has laid many a BG in the ground with.A Not lowered port no surf board small sights and a lirrle rattle. It was designed as a close combat weapon not a target pistol or a game gun.
Americans have one problem we have a need to tinker and not always for the better. The 1911 done what was designed to do and served our country proudly for many a year. Now to read on internet its a trouble gun that must be worked on to make run right ,needs all these mods, and only then will work for protection. Guess somebody should have told all the GI 's that it didn't work and they shouldn't carried. I carried a 45 for most of my 13 years in Army and never once did one fail me. I still belive in KISS for my weapons.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I admit that I am spoiled - I like the look of the skeletonized hammer and trigger - that in and of itself doesn't really affect reliability. I also prefer the look of a magwell, and I like the checkering.

That being said, I have seen a lot of pics of GI type models on the 1911 forums - and they have slowly been peaking my interest. I kind of want the old style trigger and hammer. I would probably change the thump saftey afterwards, and still ad a longer guide rod - but other than the safety, I planned to leave it with the stock look. I saw a Colt yesterday that peaked my interest - it was new at the local shop. The quality of the gun was horrific, though. I was very disappointed.

What I have seen is that many of these nice guns I am seeing pics of are really customized guns, worked over by a smith and refinished - I like the look, which is still the basic style on the outside - But I guess I can't get a decent trigger w/o some custom work when U buy the bottom of the line entrance gun. If I have to buy a GI and then spend another $200 or more to change a few things, then I may as well just buy a higher priced gun to begin with.

So, unless I run across a better specimen of a entry level Colt, chances are I will just save up a little more money and buy a KImber, or something similiar. Kimber has gone back to the internal extractor, so I think many of their reliability problems will go away. And, even Colt is using MIM parts now.


----------



## weed (Feb 3, 2006)

I was kind of "out" of guns (in every sense of the term) for too many years. And then I purchased my "Dream Gun", a Beretta Billennium.

That purchase opened the floodgates, and well...
... I guess, since my "re-awakining", my Dream Gun has been the-
Sig 210. 

I have also coveted having a Walther P 88; and I have come very close to that fulfillment, and am very thrilled, to have obtained a mint (barely fired) Walther P 88 Compact.

-- Weed


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. The P88 is a nice gun


----------



## cryhavoc (Feb 1, 2006)

A Holland and Holland SXS Rifle, Royal Deluxe in 375 H&H.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

cryhavoc said:


> A Holland and Holland SXS Rifle, Royal Deluxe in 375 H&H.


+1 :-D

But to be more realistic I had a chance to shoot a bunch of big bore handguns last weekend. I got to shoot the 454 Casull, 460 S&W, 480 Ruger and the 500 S&W. It's a good thing to shoot someones else's guns and ammo. Looks like my next big handgun is a 460 S&W. 8)

Just noticed this is in the semi auto forum. I compared these to my 50AE and decided I like the 460 better.


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*This is my dream gun, and one day I will have one mark my words. I settled for a single action 1911, but I really wanted this double action--I just couldn't afford it at the time.*

http://www.paraord.com/product/product.html?id=34


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Brand new to the gun world, and I can't wait till I make my final decision. Looking seriously at the USP-C 9mm as my first gun. Absolutely feel in love with it when I first held it. Rented one at the range this Friday and it was a dream. :-D 

Although I know more than a newbie about guns, I have never owned one. If I had a choice it would be more than one.

First that come to mind are...

Springfield 1903 rifle
M1 Garand
Thompson automatic .45
Browning Automatic Rifle

I'm a bit of a WWII nut.  I'd also like to own a few of the german guns from that era such as the Mauser 98k and the STG44.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

My dream gun at the moment would be a Dan Bedell custom STI based Limited blaster. With all the options I want it will be close to $3000. Yeah..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Method said:


> Brand new to the gun world, and I can't wait till I make my final decision. Looking seriously at the USP-C 9mm as my first gun. Absolutely feel in love with it when I first held it. Rented one at the range this Friday and it was a dream. :-D


I got my USP compact 9mm almost 3 weeks ago. It is my 2nd fav gun. It is a great pistol


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

the springfield armory socom ii. 

or a lever action chambered for the 500s&w. don't ask me why because i don't know, but i gurantee you anybody that asked about it would get told that it's my squirrel gun. lol


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I just read a puff piece on new production M1 carbines being made by Auto Ordnance (Kahr).

I thnk it would be neat to have one just to plink with!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

When I turn 21 I am making my first handgun I buy my dream gun. It is going to be a .50AE Desert Eagle with titanium gold finish.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> When I turn 21 I am making my first handgun I buy my dream gun. It is going to be a .50AE Desert Eagle with titanium gold finish.


Haha I remember wanting one of those.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

My dream gun is usually the one I plan to by next which at the moment is a SiG 226 9mm. If price is not the issue then I would expand that to a Sig 226 X-Five


----------



## MATTHIAS (May 5, 2006)

a Sig 210 with conversion kits..


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

My dream gun is a WWII Colt US ARMY 1911A1.


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*dream gun*

My life is over...!!! I already own my dream gun...LBC Premier SE...blued slide over a polished stainless frame with every "whistle and bell' known to mankind. Caliber is .38 Super and out of the box, at 7M's, it shot a "one ragged hole" for me....!!!


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Well, glad you got what ya wanted :-D


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

*"Been There, And Done That"*

as I have my "Dream Gun". A brand NIB Les Baer Thunder Ranch
Special .45 ACP~! :-D


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Either the Kimber Warrior or Grand Raptor. But that could change next week.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I assume that this being a Semi-Auto page I am restricted to them. If correct, the attached photo is of my dream gun. It is a Colt 1911 made in 1913 and it was owned by a Canadian medical officer in WWI. This handgun was later owned by a Lieutenant Governor of Canada. This 1911 belonged to a deceased friend and it is now in his son's procession. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*A pair of these would work ....Wilson Combat CQB*









Cost is approx..... $ 2300.00 each? .... ouch... But Daddy likes... :smt028


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Maser said:


> When I turn 21 I am making my first handgun I buy my dream gun. It is going to be a .50AE Desert Eagle with titanium gold finish.


Maser, don't waste your money. The 50AE is expensive to shoot, is not all THAT, and REALLY difficult to be a "carry gun". If you want a "pimp gun" there are plenty out there for half the price (or less). I have a DE and to be honest, it's my LEAST favorite handgun.

My "dream guns" are rifles at this point. I don't really have any further desires on any more handguns.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Thor said:


> Maser, don't waste your money. The 50AE is expensive to shoot, is not all THAT, and REALLY difficult to be a "carry gun". If you want a "pimp gun" there are plenty out there for half the price (or less). I have a DE and to be honest, it's my LEAST favorite handgun.
> 
> My "dream guns" are rifles at this point. I don't really have any further desires on any more handguns.


I'll take it off your hands for $100. 

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

The 1911's I had in the Corps rattled like a baby's rattle, but never once failed me. A straight G.I. 45 is a fine piece of work.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I Know it's not for every one but a P7 that is over the top.

:smt077 :smt077


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Mine is just a HK Mark 23 USP, I think thats the military counter part, if im not mistaken, but w.e the Civ, counterpart is....


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

M1 Abrams tank... Wait...

I already own my dream gun. I wanted a Beretta Brigadier 96 INOX and I got it. 

Now I need a new dream handgun. Maybe a 1911 after I fill up my stockpile with a few more toys


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

*Ship....stick with the GI...doesn't take much to lower and flare the port, if you must...quick change of the internals (extractor, ejector, etc), 3 dot hi vz sights, Storm Lake drop in barrell, S&A checkered arched MSH, solid mid length trigger with a trigger job, and have the stainless fine bead blasted finish, and you have a gun that's every bit as good as a $2000 one...buy the parts, and send pistol to Springfield for install of same, refinish, etc...total cost will be less than $800.00.*


----------



## Chow Chow (Apr 20, 2007)

A Sphinx 3000 (9mm or 45)


----------



## Riktoven (Feb 16, 2007)

Mateba Unica Autorevolver in .357 mag with custom grips.

http://www.poseidon.co.jp/2F/ithaqua/01.jpg


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Dream gun huh... Well the two side arms that I always wanted I got last year (M9 and a commander 1911). So does a MP5 Bobcat count?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

M1A/M14 or AR10.

As for sidearms: Ruger Redhawk 4", Ruger SRH Alaskan(.44Magnum), CZ 75(preferably pre-B but I'd gladly take a post-B).


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The only gun that currently interests me (besides extra Glocks just for spares) is a Cooper-edition Steyr Scout .308. I believe I will buy myself one as a post-deployment reward.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

My dream gun is the HK 416 Semi-Auto. I think they are available for the public.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Hope I don't get in trouble for this one.

My dream gun comes with a nice pair of tits. Gotta grap something when your shooting a load.


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

Either an HK MK23, or a Guncrafter Industries .50G.I. M2. I don't know why but I've loved these two handguns since they came out. Or maybe even a TC Encore chambered for the 7mmSTW. It seems like a good round for long range hunting.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Not sure if it would be a 4" blued Colt Python, or that Walther P5C. I do have 2 hands though... :mrgreen:


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I've always wanted a stainless Colt Python with a 4 or 6 inch barrel


----------



## LtM3 (Mar 27, 2007)

I really dig polymer's, so once I get the funds together I plan on getting a HK USP 45 tactical, and further down the road adding a suppressor to go along with it.


----------

